# TTOC SWISSOL TOUR 2 - 23rd AUGUST - 13th SEPTEMBER 2005



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Due to the success of the last Swissol Tour, we're doing it again!

Same format as last time, Dave (Jac-in-a-box) will be touring the lengths of Britain making your cars gleam to showroom condition.

At this stage please register your interest, with a note of the area you are in.

Once the general interest is gauged, a route will be posted.

Â£150 for TTOC Members
Â£160 for TTOC non members

Â£10 of the above will go to the TTOC nominated charity www.changingfaces.org.uk

Further details will be posted this week, so get registering your interest!!

Proposed route with dates.........

Ikon66 - 23rd August
Sim - 24th August
senwar - 25th August
mercedes_slk - 26th August
jiggyjaggy - 27th August
sundeep993 - 28th August
moley - 29th August
x4att - 30th August
mussy2577 - 31st August
multiprocess - 1st September
multiprocess - 2nd September
jampoTT - 3rd September
lisa - 4th September
jamesl - 5th September
jimkat - 6th September
W7 PMC - 7th September
Dani - 8th September
Dani - 9th September
AL_B - 10th September
AL_B - 11th September


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yep, me.

Car is in West Lancashire (very close to DavidG's gaff).

Would probably need to be a weekday, as my weekends during Aug & Sept are fairly well booked up


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im up for it if your down in North West London sometime soon?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Might sound a daft question but ive never seen or had this done before.
Could you give details of what exactly is involved when you get this done. i.e how long it takes or benefits from it. does it remove all the light swirls you tend to accumalte over time?

Cheers

_TT_ heHornster


----------



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Yep, me too.
Located in Surrey


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> Might sound a daft question but ive never seen or had this done before.
> Could you give details of what exactly is involved when you get this done. i.e how long it takes or benefits from it. does it remove all the light swirls you tend to accumalte over time?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Have a chat with Dave (Jac-in-a-box). He'll let you know exactly what he'll do for your car. It will get most (if not all) of the swirl marks out. 

Have to say, I was and am still stunned at the results Dave produced on my car - well worth the money.

Dave - you have pm on it's way :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Might sound a daft question but ive never seen or had this done before.
> Could you give details of what exactly is involved when you get this done. i.e how long it takes or benefits from it. does it remove all the light swirls you tend to accumalte over time?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Minimum of 8 hours per car - all day, with a start no later than 9am (I like to drink beer in the evenings  )

The car is cleaned, scrubbed and polished top to bottom, inside and out right the way down to polishing the exhaust tips.

Your car is washed, clay bar treated, washed, swirls and scratches are removed, pre-wax treatment applied and the paint is given either Swissols "Saphir" on light colours or "Best of Show" on dark colours...no cheap stuff!

I don't wash engines for obvious reasons! But I will clean over the external engine covers and tidy it up - otherwise there isn't an area that isn't touched.

Anyone wanting to purchase Swissol goods will have the opportunity of buying them VAT free if they take part in this Tour.

Vey much a "look and learn" day if you want - no secrets!

Some pics of the last tour:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=40879

I think nearly Â£200.00 was raised for the TTOC's adopted charity during the last event, be good to see if we can top that this time 

Finally the 3rd and 4th of September are not available - off to Brittany to help out the French and Italian TT owners clubs

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Any of the Central Scotland Guys/Girls interested in this one?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

saint said:


> Any of the Central Scotland Guys/Girls interested in this one?


I'd prefer to do the Scottish members outwith the tour dates.
I'm located such that picking up Edinburgh, Glasgow and Aberdeen are all within easy travelling distance.

Same package, deal and donation to Charity 

If any Scottish members are interested registar your interest on here (keeps things honest and open) and PM me with a date you'd like it doing.

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Cheers Dave. I know JacTT225 mentioned that he maybe looking for your services again - so can see what we can organise.


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

If you're willing, I am in Telford, Shropshire. (Cheers for the PM).


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm keen, in Tyne & Wear


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm interested if I can still (I'm still in the TTOC!)

Sheffield or Yorkshire area.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'd like to register JampoTT , and me!

Either in Droitwich Spa or Hatfield or both


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, put me down as well. Location as per sig.

EDIT: Also I'd be prepared to travel (not too far) as I'm a bit lacking in the water and electric department where my TT is garaged.

Moley


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the interest Guys! 

I will start to plan the route etc etc this weekend and list all your names down.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ive got that supaguard stuff on my car, The stuff thats ment to last 3 years! would it be worth having the swissol done? Or is it pretty much the same concept?


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, supagard isn't really that good IMO.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I would like to be in too. I am in the North-east. I have a 3cm scratch on the back of my car just under the spoiler - do I need to get this sorted prior to the event?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

saint said:


> Any of the Central Scotland Guys/Girls interested in this one?


I might be intrested


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Might sound a daft question but ive never seen or had this done before.
> ...


Dave, do you cover West London ?

Also do you do the leather treatment ? included the price quoted for Forum members ?

Many thanks.

Mus


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Mus...yes, leather is treated, it's a full and comprehensive makeover! Nothing is left out and there are no hidden costs 

West London is not a problem. 
If you're interested I think Lee (Multiprocess) will be asking you all to confirm and then a route with dates will be posted.

I'll not get too involved in speculating on arrangements for fear of treading on the organisers toes! I'm simply told where and when to go :lol:

Dave


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

I would be interested in this as well. I'm just south of Birmingham.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am happy to open my doors and house again to Dave when ever he is in my area 

I know of two definites who want their cars swissoled!!!!

So, you are welcome to camp at the Unwin tent, Dave and a curry @ Barinda is a must!!!!

Anybody who wants to make a day-meet out of this is welcome


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If anyone from around the Bucks Area or within easy access of Aylesbury fancies giving their car a treat with the full Swissol treatment from Dave, you are more than welcome to come to my place for the session.

I can whole heartedly recommend Dave's services - his attention to detail is amazing and the results will leave you stunned!!  8) See my sig pic for proof :wink:

Bacon rolls and coffee will be supplied at no extra cost


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> I would like to be in too. I am in the North-east. I have a 3cm scratch on the back of my car just under the spoiler - do I need to get this sorted prior to the event?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Mark,

are you in a TT again???? Or is your avatar from days gone by :roll:


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi,

Was great to meet you Dave at Dani's recent BBQ.

I would like to register Kelly's Black Golf GTi and my Silver S3 for the Swissol treatment.

When is the tour likely to take place? A lot of weekends seem to be booked up.

We'd be happy to bring the cars to Dani's house if you'd prefer, or you and Dani could visit our house, which is in the Wigan borough area.

Best regards

Alan


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I would def like to book a day/session. Im in Harrow, NW London.

Whats the arrangement for booking a day please?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for your interest and support boys and girls 

Lee (Multiprocess) will be along soon, I hope, to outline the arrangements.
Liken him to the "organ grinder" - I'm simply the "monkey" being told when and where to go :wink:

I hope you can all be a little flexible on timings, my aim is to remain productive every day. It may not be possible to allocate your preferred day / weekend.

Dave


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

So is there anyway we can book now? Or see the proposed schedule?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was great to meet you Dave at Dani's recent BBQ.
> 
> ...


Alan 
I think Dave will be at my house enroute so you are welcome to come to mine [local for you ]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> AL_B said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Dave (G). I hope you'll be charging other Dave some rent :lol: :lol: .

As a side & as i'm on the tour list (is it being sent out soon so i can confirm what date the Beast is being treated), you're more than welcome to use my gaff as well as Dave (G)'s depending on his schedule. Got loadsa power, light & water, plus parking/treatment area for about 8 or so cars. The offer is their.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Paul, I will be putting together a route and dates in the next few days.

Apologies to everyone who has put their name down, but I have been so manic at work, I haven't had time to complie a list yet but will do so and get this up and running as we aren't very far away.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> but I have been so manic at work, I haven't had time to ....


I can relate to this, Lee  :roll:

Sit down, put your feet up and have a nice cold beer


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Perfect idea Dani, I'm off home now! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Perfect idea Dani, I'm off home now! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: bottoms up 8) :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> If anyone from around the Bucks Area or within easy access of Aylesbury fancies giving their car a treat with the full Swissol treatment from Dave, you are more than welcome to come to my place for the session.
> 
> I can whole heartedly recommend Dave's services - his attention to detail is amazing and the results will leave you stunned!!  8) See my sig pic for proof :wink:
> 
> Bacon rolls and coffee will be supplied at no extra cost


Paul, I may take you up on this kind offer. Although you're a bit of distance from me, I don't have any access to water (except for buckets) or electric near my garage. Plus your hospitality sounds superb 

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No problem Moley - just need to know the dates now - would be nice if it's at a weekend but we'll be lucky if it is, as my last one was


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Paul, we'll see what date is first.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I would def like to book a day/session. Im in Harrow, NW London.
> 
> Whats the arrangement for booking a day please?


Me too, I have already emailed Dave !

I am based in West London - Fulham Area.

Multiprocess please let me know some convenient dates & times !

Cheers.

Mussy


----------



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Any news on the schedule??


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just had a pm from Multiprocess...should be something posted this weekend.

Thanks Lee 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

First tenner hit's the charity tin - a 911 owner:

http://www.porschaforum.com/forum/viewt ... 2404#82404

Second tenner soon from Jackie (when I can find her purse) for services, of the car care kind, rendered :wink:

Third tenner from "Mon the Fish" tomorrow if the tropical downpours have eased in Glasgow 

So looking good to beat last years Â£200 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Dani's friends x 2


= 
kiTTcaTT, and hubby :wink:


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Is there any room on this tour left?

Would like my TTR doing prior to selling it

I am near to Lincoln @ Grantham on the A1 if I can be squeezed in please

Regards

peTTe


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hot and sticky work in tropical Glasgow - but another Â£10 in the tin.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48316

Thanks "Mon-the-Fish" 

Dave


----------



## Topbear (Sep 16, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> First tenner hit's the charity tin - a 911 owner:
> 
> http://www.porschaforum.com/forum/viewt ... 2404#82404


Thanks Dave, car looks like new again, hope the fund is well supported by the TTOC

Cheers


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

mercedes_SLK said:


> Is there any room on this tour left?
> 
> Would like my TTR doing prior to selling it
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be a problem peTTe, I am just doing the route now, so keep watching!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Proposed route and dates are now on the first page, apologies for it taking so long!!!!

If you are still interested or the dates are a problem for you please let me know ASAP.

If you are interested please PM or email to [email protected] your address and contact details and I will PM you back with the final details.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Great! the Saturday is fine for Tim, we'll both be in Hatfield 3rd September but we're both at Santa Pod on the Sunday, my car will still be at Tim's though, but it'll mean Dave will be on his own without coffee.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Looking at the names either side, you've probably assumed we'll both be in Worcester that weekend :? ???


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes I did Lisa.


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Proposed route and dates are now on the first page, apologies for it taking so long!!!!
> 
> If you are still interested or the dates are a problem for you please let me know ASAP.
> 
> If you are interested please PM or email to [email protected] your address and contact details and I will PM you back with the final details.


Hi mate,

First of all many thanks for arranging this, we are all very grateful.

The proposed date is going to be a problem for me, I am out of town on business most of that week...weekdays is generally a problem for me, any chance you can arrange an alternative date for a weekend, I would be most grateful if you can..I don't mind gong right to the back of the queue.

Cheers.

Mussy


----------



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Sorry about this but I am not in the country on my proposed date. I am out from Aug 18th - Sept 1st.
Can the dates be changed?
Thx


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh dear, in that case I can already see you pulling your hair out :?

Short of cancelling our slots, which we'd rather not do if possible, the only alternative to keeping everything on schedule is for Tim to come here that weekend but i'm not sure that's a viable solution either.

I don't envy you at all, what a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Oh dear, in that case I can already see you pulling your hair out :?
> 
> Short of cancelling our slots, which we'd rather not do if possible, the only alternative to keeping everything on schedule is for Tim to come here that weekend but i'm not sure that's a viable solution either.
> 
> I don't envy you at all, what a logistical nightmare.


Have no fear I will sort it tonight and post tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You'll be a star indeed Lee!

The only other hiccup is "moley" - he wants to go to NaughTTy's place (Aylesbury) to be treated...it will save me backtracking, and I don't think moley has readily accesable facilities at home.

Not long to go then people; if as last time I could ask for a quick go in your washing machine for my cloths it will keep me fine for the next car - bung my clothes in every now and then would be a great help too 

Access to a hose connection / tap and power will also be needed. A sunny day would also be a big bonus!
Otherwise I'm pretty much self contained and low maintenance 

See you all soon.

Dave


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Flippin bum! :x Missed the last one for reasons outside my control and now this one is smack in the "I'm going on holiday" weeks.

At this rate I will have to fly Dave down myself - grrrrrr.

As I will be away is there another one happening after this one?


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

good for me! PM sent!


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, in that case I can already see you pulling your hair out :?
> ...


Lee,

Hope you are well mate, many thanks for all your help and efforts with this tour. I have been in touch with Dave yesterday to let him know that the 31st August which is a weekday is going to be a problem for me.

Weekdays are generally impossible for me as I am doing a lot of travelling for work at the moment. I kindly requested if my date can be moved to a weekend. I fully appreciate that Dave is coming all the way from NE Scotland to do this and I also appreciate that there is a lot of planning behind this and you can't accomodate everybody but if something can be done then I would be most grateful. On a happier note I have convinced a close mate of mine to have his car done too and if Dave can pay us a visit during a weekend then I definetly make sure he is busy on both days of the weekend to justify his time and make it well worth his while. (Â£160 x 2)

Please let me know at your earliest convenience if you can arrange a weekend for us both. We are both based in West London ( 5mins from one another). I will buy you both a drink if not two ....if this works out.

I really hope it can be done...think of those lovely cold lagers especially if it is a hot week like this one....

Cheers.

Mussy


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The only other hiccup is "moley" - he wants to go to NaughTTy's place (Aylesbury) to be treated...it will save me backtracking, and I don't think moley has readily accesable facilities at home.


Tis true.

The main problem now is that SWMBO and I already have plans for the 29th August (Bank Holiday Monday). Is there any possibility of changing this date - I'm pretty free for most other dates except Sundays ... and I'm still prepared to travel to a suitable venue to obtain the right facilities.

[Victor Meldrew voice]

Sorry 'bout that.

[/Victor Meldrew voice]

Moley


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am still at the drawing board trying to suss this all out, so will let you all know ASAP.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Lee.

Moley


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

moley said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > The only other hiccup is "moley" - he wants to go to NaughTTy's place (Aylesbury) to be treated...it will save me backtracking, and I don't think moley has readily accesable facilities at home.
> ...


Multiprocess ( Lee) - Bank holiday Monday suits me fine if this date becomes available.

Not sure if you read my posting, a mate of mine would like to get his car done but can only do a weekend...

Please let me know if you can work something out.

Many thanks.

Mussy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dates for Dani x 2 are perfect, Lee


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The date for mine is perfect.

In Aberdeen on the 6th & will be home late that evening so will be at home all day on the 7th.

Can't wait 8)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

That date for me is perfect too. I could not have asked for a better date. I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll be on my way soon for the first car...got the location / contact details for the first 4 cars, as for the rest - haven't a clue!

Could those that are from "mercedes-slk " on the list, please pm TO mercedes-slk ONLY a contact number and an address please within the next few days please.
Please mark you pm for Jac-in-a-Box

Not trying to bypass you Lee, and I'm sure you'll contact me with any adjustments to the programme - just need to get a feel for where I'm going!

Catch you all soon - on a sunny day I hope 

Dave


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No problem Dave, talk to you soon! :wink:


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Dave,

PM's sent

Regards

peTTe


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Lee,

Any news of a change of date for me? BTW, I can't make 2nd Sept either as I've got my MSc graduation ceremony.

Moley

P.S. I've PM'd my details to mercedes_SLK as Dave asked.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Off to bed now, expecitng Dave in the AM to kick off the ST2, hope the weather is good. Have borrowed a good digicam and hopefully will post the results when he completes.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

pics of day 1

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48820

Another satisfied customer


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

moley said:


> Lee,
> 
> Any news of a change of date for me? BTW, I can't make 2nd Sept either as I've got my MSc graduation ceremony.
> 
> ...


Just to add to the restrictions on this one. My place won't be available all this weekend (27th/28th) as it's my daughter's birthday and we will be out most of the time. Sorry if this screws things up but with no date forthcoming, we made other arrangements.

Presumably this would make the date on a week day so I need to know ASAP so I can book a day off - usually have to give a week's notice :?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

What happens in the event of rain?

Its chucking it down in Sheffield and I'm scheduled for tomorrow (as is more rain...  )


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I assume you don't have any cover senwar?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

No

Got a garage, but its not big enough to work in - maybe if it was empty (just) but its not.

Is that not a good sign then?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Just to add to the restrictions on this one. My place won't be available all this weekend (27th/28th) as it's my daughter's birthday and we will be out most of the time. Sorry if this screws things up but with no date forthcoming, we made other arrangements.
> 
> Presumably this would make the date on a week day so I need to know ASAP so I can book a day off - usually have to give a week's notice :?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Still waiting for a revised date. Thanks again for the offer of using your facilities.

Moley

Moley


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, the weather held off thank god! (to a certain extent anyway)

Pics can be seen Here in Other Marques

Superb job. Extremely pleased.

Don't wanna drive it now - just want to bubble wrap it!


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

I tried to get in on this last time around but there was not enough interest in my area to make it worth while for Dave to come this way.

It looks as though there are a few people (moley, duck) who are interested and also based in Essex very close to me. Any chance of fitting me in? 

Cheers,
Ben.


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

senwar said:


> Well, the weather held off thank god! (to a certain extent anyway)
> 
> Pics can be seen Here in Other Marques
> 
> ...


Excellent job too !!!

Dave have just done mine, shame that I don't have a digital camera....let's put it that way I have never ever seen my car looking good and shinning in the three years I have owned it. It looks brand new ( even though it's almost 6years old)....

Thumbs up for Dave, he is a terrific bloke.....also enjoyed those cold beers with him afterwards.... :wink:

He is doing my mate's car today ( a BMW 120i)....and I am sure my mate will be as impressed....( he is not a member of this forum otherwise I am sure his comments will be like mine)

The only downside to this experience is having to get early on both Sunday and Monday when Dave arrived bang on time...mind you when I say early it was around 9am on both days but that's early in my books on a day off work.... :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

scotty26 said:


> I tried to get in on this last time around but there was not enough interest in my area to make it worth while for Dave to come this way.
> 
> It looks as though there are a few people (moley, duck) who are interested and also based in Essex very close to me. Any chance of fitting me in?
> 
> ...


Ben

I gave Dave your number and he has been trying to ring all weekend, but no answer!!


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry about that Multiprocess - finally managed to get in touch with Dave and arranged for Friday.

Looking forward to it - thanks for all of your help. 

Ben.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

been talking to dave and theres a good chance of getting him to come to the northeast for any members looking to get this done. if you are from the north east then have a look here for details: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 383#535383


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow  Dave did my car today and to say impressed is an understatement! Excellent result! Car looks amazing! Big big thanks to Dave for his efforts (worked non-stop from 8.30 until 5.30 in the blazing sun. Just watching was hard enough work for me! :lol: ) Top bloke aswell, with lots of useful advice.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jimkat said:


> Wow  Dave did my car today and to say impressed is an understatement! Excellent result! Car looks amazing.


I'd like mine done again ----> just for the smell of the leather :roll:


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Dave did my car on Monday as well. Absolutely fantastic job. It didn't look this good when I collected it from the dealer! I'll try and post some pics over the weekend.

Lots of useful advice given throughout the day which I will put into use when I have to clean it for myself.

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My car was treated today & she looks stunning.

Never imagined the job would be so involved, As Dave even polished up my pipes  A full top to bottom treatment & worth every penny.

Link attached to some photos i've uploaded onto Tyresmoke. Enjoy 

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=5


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Dave C (helped, or was that hindered? by Dave G  ) did my S3 on Saturday and the other half's GTi Anniversary on Sunday.

What can I say. I'm lost for words. Some people may think Â£160 is a lot to pay for someone to "just" clean a car. My opinion: think again. What people may not realise is that this is an ALL-DAY job, with the highest attention to detail being paid to every cm of the car, inside and out and the engine. The amount of effort and sheer attention to detail that the guys (in this case) put in is worth the money on it's own, but added to that they are using the highest quality Swissol products on the car.

The results are stunning.

For me and my S3, it was quite an experience if I'm honest. I've had ongoing performance problems with the car for over 2 years, which as spoiled ownership a little. But the pampering "the Dave's" gave my car, made me proud to drive it again.

Driving home from Dave G's was like driving the car for the first time again, like when I picked it up brand new from the dealer. I felt so good about the car and happy to the core. I was buzzing when I got home. It was a real up-lifting experience. It's sounds a bit sad I know, but that's the effect that the cleaning and the results had on me.

As for our black GTi anniversary, well, the results were even better. Obviously not on a personal level like with my S3. But the Golf looks so good, it turns heads where ever it goes. I think 90% of people, young and old, that went past Dave G's house turned and looked at the car.

And what did the other half think?

"Yeah, it's shiny isn't it"

me: "You should see the engine bay!"
her: "I've never looked in there, so I wouldn't know if its better or not"

Ah well, you can't win them all eh?! 

Anyway, thanks Dave C and Dave G, for two great days and for a brilliantly done job. Top quality work.

Thanks

AL
PS: I will post some pics, just need to edit them (number plates etc) before posting.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like you had two mega days, Alan 

I'll be interested to see the pics.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I'll be interested to see the pics.


Me too. 

Dave should put together a "Swissol'd by Dave" photo gallery. There's lots of pics of his wonderful work out there now.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

aidb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be interested to see the pics.
> ...


as I was the first I started this thread, which I thought people would just add to :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be interested to see the pics.
> ...


That's a brilliant idea, Aidan


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

I have now posted pics here...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 691#539691


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Dave

Thanks again for a brilliant job you did on mine and Barry's cars. Barry has decided to keep his Beener now and has even been seen by the neighbours washing his own twice this week. That's twice more than he has in the past three years!!!!

I will post some pictures when I figure out how to do it?

I am now a very proud and happy lady   

KiTTcaTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Check some of Dave's pictures here

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Check some of Dave's pictures here
> 
> http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


Absolutely amazing pictures, Barry's (Washed for the first time in its life) has been washed three times since Dave did his magic. Think he wants to work with Dave on his next tour the way he is going at it!! He even tried to wash KiTTcaTT :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> He even tried to wash KiTTcaTT :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


What has stopped hubby to do it :roll:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > He even tried to wash KiTTcaTT :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


ME!!!!! and she is now prestine again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


Will you come and wash my car then, pppllleeaaseeee :-* :-* :-*


----------

